# Dan Mullen is bitter



## rex upshaw (Dec 16, 2014)

"I hope our guys have opportunities to go be head coaches more than leaving for lateral positions," Mullen said. "I think (with) success, I hope we do have opportunities."


----------



## Old Dead River (Dec 16, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> "I hope our guys have opportunities to go be head coaches more than leaving for lateral positions," Mullen said. "I think (with) success, I hope we do have opportunities."



Good riddance to Geoff Collins, his secondary was terrible and he had a terrible gameplan in the Ole Miss game, no adaptation whatsoever. I'm glad Mullen threw him under the bus even though I don't think that affected his move to Florida. More money, better program historically, easier recruiting, easier division.
I think Mullen was correct in calling it a lateral move because right now State has a better team/ better record than Florida and State will be in the mix next year with the return and hopeful maturation of Prescott and a large portion of the offense. Good to see Mullen standing firm.

I wouldn't mind us getting Manny Diaz again, he did well in 2010, off to Texas and had some rough sledding. he's at la tech now. I could see that happening unless Mullen resents him for leaving in the past. Hey what about Joe Lee Dunn? LOL


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 16, 2014)

Diaz is horrible.  The bloom is off the rose.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 17, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Diaz is horrible.  The bloom is off the rose.



i agree with you Rex. State should have spent some money and made a run for Muschamp. Until they firm up their defense, next year will be a certain return to mediocrity.


----------



## Old Dead River (Dec 17, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> i agree with you Rex. State should have spent some money and made a run for Muschamp. Until they firm up their defense, next year will be a certain return to mediocrity.



Diaz had a good year in 2010 at state, afterall that's what got him the texas job. in talking with people since yesterday it's not likely that he'll return. I wouldn't have minded having Muschamp one bit. If you read the articles, this Collins to Florida thing happened pretty suddenly.I'm not sure they knew they needed a DC right away.

Collins made good contributions to State's success. I know FSU wanted him at one point. They'll find someone to run the defense. I just hope Jamal Peters is gonna be part of it come signing day.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 17, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> , next year will be a certain return to mediocrity.



Fo Sho!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> i agree with you Rex. State should have spent some money and made a run for Muschamp. Until they firm up their defense, next year will be a certain return to mediocrity.



Wouldn't it have been a few steps down to be the DC at State? Going to Auburn was 1 step down but is still at an Elite SEC West school. The State DC would have been a few..


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Wouldn't it have been a few steps down to be the DC at State? Going to Auburn was 1 step down but is still at an Elite SEC West school. The State DC would have been a few..



you are correct as usual o swami one. it would have been 45 minutes down low on a stair stepper. to the depths of ...........for his wife and kids. and the schools?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> you are correct as usual o swami one. it would have been 45 minutes down low on a stair stepper. to the depths of ...........for his wife and kids. and the schools?



Maybe Mullen is bitter cause he wants a real head coaching job at an elite school and not the coordinator job he currently has..


----------



## Old Dead River (Dec 17, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Fo Sho!



I wouldn't say that. Returning a large chunk of their offense and an out for vengeance Prescott and Robinson. Ashton Shumpert is going to be a play to watch. Derunnya Wilson - nuff said.

If they get Jamal Peters and some of these other kids they'll be in good shape.

Just read that Elijah Staley recently had surgery on his knee. Two sport star from Marietta is Prescott's heir, looks like he won't be ready for spring practice. Super fingers crossed that Prescott won't be making a late bid for the NFL.


----------



## Old Dead River (Dec 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Wouldn't it have been a few steps down to be the DC at State? Going to Auburn was 1 step down but is still at an Elite SEC West school. The State DC would have been a few..



State is a program on the rise. The mark of a great coach is one that can build something in an unlikely place. Mullen has done that. You keep disrespecting State, they beat Auburn, they finished second in the west behind Alabama. Your logic is flawed. I am sure Will Muschamp has reverence for State's team and the job that Mullen has done there. Steve Spurrier has reverence for State as does Nick Saban.

the way you and several others discuss them herein it suggests they had a poor season, or is it that you just don't like the only real state fan on board. hmmm


----------



## Old Dead River (Dec 17, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Maybe Mullen is bitter cause he wants a real head coaching job at an elite school and not the coordinator job he currently has..



Mullen could've very likely been coach at Penn State, Michigan, Florida, Miami, etc etc.  All of these jobs have been open while he's been at a State and his named has been connected to them, some of them twice.

Urban Meier said when Mullen left that these sec jobs are hard to come by and that he fully understand why he would take the leap, to become a head coach at that age in the sec, in the sec west and radically improve a program. taken longer than it may have at Florida (or not judging by Muschamp's lack of success)

Mullen is the AP SEC Coach of the Year btw, his stupid SEC peers voted Gary Pinkel Coach of the year which is a joke, shutout to UGA, losing to Indianna, blown out by Alabama.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 17, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> Mullen could've very likely been coach at Penn State, Michigan, Florida, Miami, etc etc.  All of these jobs have been open while he's been at a State and his named has been connected to them, some of them twice.
> 
> Urban Meier said when Mullen left that these sec jobs are hard to come by and that he fully understand why he would take the leap, to become a head coach at that age in the sec, in the sec west and radically improve a program. taken longer than it may have at Florida (or not judging by Muschamp's lack of success
> 
> Mullen is the AP SEC Coach of the Year btw, his stupid SEC peers voted Gary Pinkel Coach of the year which is a joke, shutout to UGA, losing to Indianna, blown out by Alabama.


i agree with you on your assessment of Pinkel.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> State is a program on the rise.



On the rise?? Actually I think State has hit it's peak. 1st time winning 10 games..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> Mullen could've very likely been coach at Penn State, Michigan, Florida, Miami, etc etc.  All of these jobs have been open while he's been at a State and his named has been connected to them, some of them twice.



There have been lots of names mentioned for these jobs.. Mullen never had a meeting with ANY of them. Just rumors and he was never made an offer..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 17, 2014)

Fo Sho!


Rtr


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 17, 2014)

evening trout slayer.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> evening trout slayer.



And a Good Evening To You! 

Still sad to see Mullen slinging poo towards Florida for losing a coordinator. Especially since that school and Meyer is what landed him the job he has now!


----------



## Old Dead River (Dec 21, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> There have been lots of names mentioned for these jobs.. Mullen never had a meeting with ANY of them. Just rumors and he was never made an offer..



because he's never been interested in those jobs. And you have no idea who has and has not spoken with his agent. Just because you read ESPN and 247 sports does not make you to Wizard of Oz.


----------



## Old Dead River (Dec 21, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> On the rise?? Actually I think State has hit it's peak. 1st time winning 10 games..



Mississippi State won 9 games and an impressive Bowl victory over Michigan in 2010- another season that if a couple more plays had've been made a lot of 10 or 11 games They have already won ten games this year and are  to play in the Orange Bowl this year. Last season they had to come from behind and beat Ole Miss just become bowl eligible. I would say that this is definitely a program on the rise as this is the most games Mullin has one with state and the first time they've won 10 games and god knows how long. While they got blown out in the Ole Miss game, they could have won the Alabama game. They threw that one away clearly. these observations indicate that this team can do better and go farther. This team has some deficiencies but it could have won 11 games and if they can have their act together they could have gone undefeated, muffed punts, fake punts and all.

you're just a Mississippi State hater that's all there is to it. They've had a fine season. You're beginning to make a fool of yourself by saying anything otherwise. For instance they have much better season than Georgia


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 21, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> because he's never been interested in those jobs. And you have no idea who has and has not spoken with his agent. Just because you read ESPN and 247 sports does not make you to Wizard of Oz.





Old Dead River said:


> Mississippi State won 9 games and an impressive Bowl victory over Michigan in 2010- another season that if a couple more plays had've been made a lot of 10 or 11 games They have already won ten games this year and are  to play in the Orange Bowl this year. Last season they had to come from behind and beat Ole Miss just become bowl eligible. I would say that this is definitely a program on the rise as this is the most games Mullin has one with state and the first time they've won 10 games and god knows how long. While they got blown out in the Ole Miss game, they could have won the Alabama game. They threw that one away clearly. these observations indicate that this team can do better and go farther. This team has some deficiencies but it could have won 11 games and if they can have their act together they could have gone undefeated, muffed punts, fake punts and all.
> 
> you're just a Mississippi State hater that's all there is to it. They've had a fine season. You're beginning to make a fool of yourself by saying anything otherwise. For instance they have much better season than Georgia



Merry Christmas ODR! I hope the Bowl season goes your way! I picked State in my bowl pick-em...

Hail State!

I'm still holding out hope you'll come around with some Christmas cheer!


----------



## Old Dead River (Dec 23, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Merry Christmas ODR! I hope the Bowl season goes your way! I picked State in my bowl pick-em...
> 
> Hail State!
> 
> I'm still holding out hope you'll come around with some Christmas cheer!



I think I've said it numerous times. But I'm not going to be neighborly or kind to people I dislike. I don't take kindly to people that incessantly attempt to harass, defame, or beliddle me on a forum. I'm never gonna wish you or your gathering of followers merry anything. Grudges are like diamonds, they're forever.

Payback is hades!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 23, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> I think I've said it numerous times. But I'm not going to be neighborly or kind to people I dislike. I don't take kindly to people that incessantly attempt to harass, defame, or beliddle me on a forum. I'm never gonna wish you or your gathering of followers merry anything. Grudges are like diamonds, they're forever.
> 
> Payback is hades!



Forgiveness is a start...

I forgive you ODR! Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 23, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Forgiveness is a start...
> 
> I forgive you ODR! Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!



way to deck the halls there ol boy. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> On the rise?? Actually I think State has hit it's peak. 1st time winning 10 games..



I think I was right, ODR.. State is struggling and will be lucky to go 8-4 this year.. Then what is Mullen going to do when there is no Dak??


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 27, 2015)

you called it slayer.you tried to help him understand football and he failed to see that. Merry christmas 2015 ODR wherever you are


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 27, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think I was right, ODR.. State is struggling and will be lucky to go 8-4 this year.. Then what is Mullen going to do when there is no Dak??



After Dak, Mullen will make a lateral move to Miami, as a coordinator.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 27, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> After Dak, Mullen will make a lateral move to Miami, as a coordinator.



Give it 2 more years and after he is fired, I think you might be on to something..


----------



## Amoo (Oct 28, 2015)

I realize this is a pounding your chest thread, but it really shows how little you actually know about the situation other then logging into espn.com and checking their record.

MSU's season is completely different if not for a kid who got a late round grade back from the NFL decided he was going to enter the draft instead of stay in school.

They are 92nd in the country in Rushing yards, the thing MSU has always done best.  Their best RB is a true Freshman who is just isn't getting the touches because Mullen has the same flaw Meyer has, and it's that he always sticks with the guy he gave the first shot to, even when it's painfully obvious the backup is better.

It happened with the 2 QBs at OSU this season.  It happened with Russell and Dak when they were there.  It will always be Mullen's biggest flaw.

The difference between most MSU fans and most UGA fans?  MSU fans can accept their program for what it is and are happy being a middle of the pack SEC West team with a chance to compete every few years.  Mullen will be at MSU as long as he wants to be, and long after Richt is removed from UGA.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2015)

Amoo said:


> I realize this is a pounding your chest thread, but it really shows how little you actually know about the situation other then logging into espn.com and checking their record.
> 
> MSU's season is completely different if not for a kid who got a late round grade back from the NFL decided he was going to enter the draft instead of stay in school.
> 
> ...



Actually, it has nothing to do with chest pounding.. It has EVERYTHING to do with stirring the pot for a certain individual who is lurking in the shadows..


----------



## Amoo (Oct 28, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Actually, it has nothing to do with chest pounding.. It has EVERYTHING to do with stirring the pot for a certain individual who is lurking in the shadows..



What the heck do you think I was trying to do


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2015)

Amoo said:


> What the heck do you think I was trying to do


----------

